

Sex Problems at Google+ - rflrob
http://blogs.forbes.com/quentinhardy/2011/06/30/sex-problems-at-google/

======
AwesomeTogether
"A lot more men than women on Google+" is a more accurate title, but I think
Forbes wants to link bait

~~~
lhnz
Shame it's not possible to make titles on Hacker News more truthful than their
linkbait versions irrelevant of the original source's title...

------
sek
Almost all my friends on G+ who got invites are in some sort of techie scene,
the ratio is pretty normal in this area.

This talk is not useful until it is open for everyone.

